# Greetings



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello all - just thought I'd take some 'off season' time to stop by and say HI. Been looking around the forum for a few days and thought it might be fun to read/share haunt ideas over the next year.

My haunt is pretty simple/basic compared to most I've seen on here. Though due to location and other factors we only get about 12 kids a year. But I do try to make sure each one gets a good scare. This year I think we had 10 kids and one afraid to get out of the car, so 11 total! But what the heck, it's fun! I really get into the electrical/electronic side of building props - always neat to see everyday items have new lives in the haunted graveyard.

Anyway, I'll attach a youtube link to this years haunt and a couple of images from previous years.






http://coreyonline.tripod.com/halloween2001-01.jpg

http://coreyonline.tripod.com/halloween2001-02.jpg


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome Corey, nice video!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Corey!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

It may be simple but I love some of your effects. The orange lights along the path looks like a stream of lava. Great idea! Are they actually on the ground? And your display in the big window is great. I really like those "electric" blocks under the main window. A very nice display, IMO. Good use of sound too.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Corey, you found a great community to share ideas with...nice video:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! You do all that for just 12 tots? Those are some lucky kids. Welcome to the forum. We were needing fresh brains to pick.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. Yep, about 12 kids each year...give or take a few. Last year toward the end of the night I went outside to check things out and a big Suburban was flying down the road as they passed the house, the brakes slammed on, it skidded to a halt, backed up the road and 5 kids jumped out - so I think we did 16 total! I've thought about putting a piece in the local paper, but also kind of afraid of getting swamped by 100's or 1000's of kids. I've already had one little guy come back and admonish us not to make it so scary next year so he won't be afraid to come to the door.

As to the question above - the lights along the path are just standard strings of orange lights randomly coiled on the ground - just want to make sure no one ventures off the walkway and trips over rocks or landscaping - or falls into the pond!

I used to set up the Tesla Coil and blast out some 6 foot lightning bolts, but it kept killing any tree limbs the bolts would hit and 1/2 the kids were truly terrified to the point of crying/running away - though the parents really thought it was cool.

http://coreyonline.tripod.com/60inch1.jpg
http://coreyonline.tripod.com/60inch2.jpg


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and Welcome! I enjoyed your video, you've done some brilliant things with lighting!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum trust noone but me hahaah no dont trust me


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Corey! Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic. There is nothing wrong with simple... it is just how you compose everything.

Your yard is as good if not better than a lot of people out there, and you do it for only a handful of kids, which means you really love the holiday. 

Glad to have an enthusiast like yourself here on the forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like it! lots of lights looks great!
Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Corey, nice video! You did a great job for such few kids...maybe this year you'll attract more!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------

